# Jack- Babysitter



## jodief100 (Jan 18, 2014)

By Southern's request, I will relay stories about Jack.  Jack is a Great Pyr who is around three years old.

We got Jack from a farm in central Ohio.  He was living with his momma and two goats and was about 6 months old.  His momma was a good guardian who was also good with people.  Jack was the last of  her litter.

Jack from the start LOVED the goats.  He snuggled with them, the babies climbed all over him.  He would love on them, give them kisses and keep them safe. 

 About a month after we got him, I came home to find a brand new baby out in the barn yard with Jack.  Jack was following it around, keeping the baby under him.  The baby kept bumping Jack's belly like he was trying to nurse.  The baby was warm, dry and walking around SCREAMING his head off.  His momma was in the kidding stall with his twin sister who was still damp.  

As far as I can tell, the baby rolled out under the 2"  gap under the door of the stall.  He then somehow got the 3 feet from the door to the goat panel I had surrounding the Maternity ward.  Then he got through the goat panel.  I have no idea what role Jack played in all of this but he took that baby, got it clean and dry and stood guard over it until I was able to get him back with his momma.

More later..........


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh I am so excited about this thread! 
Just reading that brings smiles and tears. There is just nothing like a great GREAT Pyr. 
They steal your heart and them some!!! Something you can't put into words... just something you have to experience!


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 18, 2014)

I love Jack already!  I love it when a dog takes a nurturing role with young livestock.  Pics of Jack are a must!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 18, 2014)

Beekissed said:


> I love Jack already!  I love it when a dog takes a nurturing role with young livestock.  Pics of Jack are a must!


YEAH! Pics are mandatory.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Love the story!!! Keep them coming!

I just love a good PYR!


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 18, 2014)

OK, I'm hooked on Jack and would love to see a pic of him, please!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 18, 2014)

Here is one from last winter.....  I will keep looking for some and take some tomorrow.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 18, 2014)

Awe, Jack's a good lookin' guy. It's something about those eyes, they're so loyal.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 19, 2014)

That last pic almost seems if you are getting too close to his youngin's!     He's a good looking dog and, as usual, when I see some GPs they have my old Lucy's face and it brings her back to mind...she was a great dog and had that sweet, waiting and watching for you kind of face.  Not a mean bone in her body...pure humble devotion.  I find that in many GPs..that all encompassing need to make you happy.  

A wonderful breed!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 19, 2014)

I will jump round with the timeline.  This one was last week....

Jack s right now out in the field about 1/4 mile down the road.  He is with the does not due to kid until March and last years weanlings.  I need him out in that farther field because the predators are more likely to go there due to the distance from the house.  Snowey is in the barn with the babies.  She is smaller and not as agressive.

The new babies had been shut in the barn but last weekend I let them out to enjoy the sun.  So the mommas took them out to the barn field which can be seen from across the creek by Jack.  He climbed 4' field fence topped with 3 strands of barbed wire to get out and be with HIS babies.  He then spent the day going between the two fields.  The creek was frozen so he went around and down the road, about a mile trip each time.  

Come nightfall, he was not leaving HIS babies.  I put a leash on him and tried to walk him out to the field.  He sat down and wouldn't move.  Hubby and I had to team lift him into the back of the truck.  Hubby then laid down on him with his arms wrapped around his neck to keep him from jumping out of the truck.  

He went back into his field and has stayed there.  The babies are out in the field again today, lets see if he stays put........


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 19, 2014)

I say let Jack do what Jack wants to do. 

Love Jack!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 19, 2014)

Not as if I have much choice.... He is 130 lbs and can climb out of any fence I put him in.  Jack does what he wants to do and there isn't anything I can do about it.


----------



## animalmom (Jan 19, 2014)

More Jack!  Must have more Jack stories!  He is incredible!

Please and thank you.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 20, 2014)

We use 4"  square "goat fence"  on our property, though a few places have the 6"  square cattle fence from the previous owner. Needless to say, kids get their heads stuck on occasion.  One day I was out back and I year a kid yelp, a quick short cry.  Then a few seconds later another one.  I head up to the barn to check it out, on the way I hear 2 more... quick, short cry then nothing. 

A little one had his head stuck in the fence.  Jack was trying to get him loose.  Jack would pull gently on the back leg until the little guy yelped, then Jack would stop.  He would try again a few seconds later.  Jack never did get that baby loose but he sure tried hard! 

He only did that the one time.  Now when a little one is stuck, he runs around behind it and barks until someone comes to get it loose.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 21, 2014)

I can’t tell this one without giving kudos to Snowey as well.  The two of them probably saved my whole herd two winters back. 


That was a mild winter. The coyote population had boomed over the summer and the mild weather meant there were few if any deaths.  The coyotes were out in force and one evening we had 4 does kid within hours of each other.  3 of them kidded out in the field.  The smell of blood was strong and the coyotes were hungry.  I was getting all the does and new kids into the barn when Jack let out a bark and a cry.  He ran towards the herd as Snowey headed to the fence line.  We had 42” electronet, not the strongest barrier against a determined foe. The goats knew what that cry meant and headed to the barn at a run, Jack circling the herd to make sure no stragglers were left behind.  Hubby and I scooped up the babies and Jack herded in their mommas.  Snows was making a stand at the fence.  I called her and called her but she wasn’t going anywhere.  I saw the dark shapes coming out of the woods towards the fence.  As soon as the goats were into the fenced alleyway on their way to the barn, Jack turned and headed back out to join Snows.  Hubby and I got the kids and new mommas situated and we both tried to get Jack and Snows to come in, but they stood their ground.  I counted at least six dark figures prowling that fence, there was probably more.  There was howling and snarling and the occasional yelp of pain.  Hubby and I could do nothing without risking Jack and Snows or ourselves. It was dark, there was no way to get a clean shot and getting close was too dangerous.  We watched and waited for what seemed hours.  The growling was intense, the snarls and snapping, terrifying.  After what seemed like hours Jack and Snows came to our calls and headed in.  We shut the door behind them.  Now behind field fence with less ground to cover, they stalked the fence line.  We could still hear the coyotes, howling and growling. 


The next morning, I found my electronet ripped to shreds in two places.  All goats were accounted for, safe and sound.  We kept the goats locked in the barnyard while Jack and Snows took turns napping all day.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 27, 2014)

Jack the Pied Piper of Goats.

The goats trust Jack.  They follow him.  When I need to move them from one field to another I put a leash on Jack and they follow behind. 

Last spring I was at work and got a call from my neighbor.  I don't talk to this neighbor much, but she is the closest to our place, about a half mile down the road and on the hill.   She called to tell me the goats were out and across the main road.  They had never gone that far before and never crossed the road.  This is not the one laner that crosses our property, it is the state two laner with a lot of traffic.  I hadn't let them out, they escaped!  I was an hour away, my neighbor who called is an almost 90 year old woman.  I called my other neighbor who goat-sits for us but he was busy taking his Paw Paw to the doctors.  I was worried so I called my mother, who was visiting me.  My mother had never been to the farm before (or since).  She isn't really an animal person and had just had surgery on her foot so she couldn't walk the half mile down the road with a feed bucket to try and get them back.  I took a chance.  I asked her to drive out to the end of the road and call Jack.  I really didn't think it would work.  Jack won't come near anyone he doesn't know well and only listens to me and my hubby (sometimes).  I told her to holler to Jack to "bring them home".  She did, she waited and few minutes later, here comes Jack.  With all the goats single file behind him.  He went around the car, down our road and back to the barn.  She drove slowly behind the line and opened the barn gate.  He led them all in and there they were when I got home. 

They haven't crossed the road since.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 27, 2014)

I remember that one Jodie! Is this where he crossed the creek too?
Makes you wonder why Jack thought they needed to be somewhere else.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 27, 2014)

Good boy!


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 27, 2014)

LOVE the Jack stories!!  I can picture this happening.  Way to go Jack!.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 7, 2014)

Last weekend Jack was at it again. 

We have a lot of new babies in the barn but Jack is out in the field about 1/4 mile down the road.  This last weekend it was warmer than it has been and the snow was gone for the first time in a few weeks. Some of the mommas decided to get out in the field to browse and left their babies in the barn.  So this led to babies calling for mommies and mommies going back and forth all day.   

Jack didn't like the babies crying all day so he let himself out of the fence.  He came down the road and paced around the barnyard until I let him in.  He then laid down in the middle of the barn and let babies climb all over him all day.  He just laid there watching, letting them play on him, climb on him and curl up and sleep with him. 

Once all of the mommies came back to the barn for the night, Jack let me walk him back out to the front field. 

Jack loves his babies.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2014)

Jodie that is how our Badger is.. he adores the babies... baby goats that is. He wasn't overly "parental" with his pups.


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow, Jack sounds like an amazing dog. How blessed you are to have him!! : )


----------



## Timberdoodle (Feb 7, 2014)

Jack is sure a good looking Pyr! I find the instincts of the LSG breeds amazing. Such intelligent dogs mixed with the sense to guard/protect and fight when the chips are down. It's an amazing balance in temperament.

About 2 years after I got my Tornjak (Thor), we were walking in the forest. Thor ventured off into the deep grass and after a few minutes suddenly and abruptly pulled up short. He was sniffing the ground rather intently, then pause and look at me with a quizzical glance. He did this about 3 times before backing away from the area and coming in a wide arc out around me....not fearful, just moving out of the way of something. I decided to take a look to see what he was sniffing, thinking maybe a snake or something. As I got to the area, I found a new born fawn, still wet, lying in the grass completely still. I was astonished this giant of a dog had the sense to alert and then stay the distance and not interfere in any way. We departed the area fast so the mother could return. To this day, when we pass that spot, Thor has to go check it out. The instinct to know a herd animal and be gentle, mixed with the ferocity of protection when needed is an amazing temperment balance to witness.

Keep on Jack!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 7, 2014)

Jack is an awesome dog! What a good boy!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 7, 2014)

I am hooked, he is everything that you want in a LDG. Love the stories


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 10, 2014)

I love Jack! You really need to keep a camcorder handy and get Jack on film just being Jack....folks would pay for stories about Jack, I'm thinking.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 15, 2014)

Jack is wonderful, but sometimes he is trouble.....

Last summer the goats kept gettign out of the electronet pen.  Every day I would come home and find them up on the hill at the neighbor's place.  She said she didn't mind so I didn't worry too much but it was bugging me.  

So after two weeks I staked them out on a Saturday morning.  

Jack had found a section of fence where the water had washed out a little wash under it.  He went over and squeezed under it.  he then stood watch as every goats came through the hole he made, one at a time.  He then led them up the hill to the neighbor's house.  She was standing on her porch waiting for them!  She gave the goats a few Fruit Loops each.  After the goats had their treats, Jack got a bone.  

The neighbor is the lady in her 90's who loves animals.  You would never know she owns the biker bar in town.  We talked and she agreed to stop feeding treats.  She didn't know the problems it could cause. 

Jack still takes the goats up there to visit on occasion.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 15, 2014)

I love how the goats love Jack!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 15, 2014)

He needed to make sure he got his daily bone but he wanted the goats to get blamed


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh, these stories definitely need to be gathered and put in a book about Jack....I love the way you write them and I love Jack's personality.  What a dog!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 16, 2014)

Agreed...and the title should simply be...About Jack 
Love that a woman in her 90s who owns a biker bar, gave fruit loops to the goats and a bone to Jack...the visual on that is priceless!!!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 16, 2014)

I would read the book.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 19, 2014)

Last summer, I was out mowing the yard when my neighbor's boy drove up.  This neighbor doesn't live by us, he just rents the fields next to us for his cows.  We worked out a compromise a few years ago, he doesn't complain about goats in with his cows and I don't complain about cows in my fields.  He doesn't like the goats but he has learned they clean up the weeds in his cow field. 

His boy is a nice kid of about 14.  He takes care of the cows.  He came over to tell me the goats were getting close to the road.  I asked him where and it was a long walk around to go get them.  So I looked up the hill in the direction and hollered "Here Jack!, Bring 'em Home!"  We waited. I watched up the hill and the boy asked if I was going to go and get the goats.  I repeat my holler and said "wait".  A few minutes later I point to the top of the hill. 

Here comes Jack, through the trees.  Behind him in single file are all the goats.  They come down the hill in a nice line.  He leads them down, around and to the gate. 

Neighbors' boy asks if he can borrow Jack to help him round up his cows.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 19, 2014)

Good boy Jack!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 21, 2014)

Love this dog!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 21, 2014)

jodief100 said:


> Last summer, I was out mowing the yard when my neighbor's boy drove up.  This neighbor doesn't live by us, he just rents the fields next to us for his cows.  We worked out a compromise a few years ago, he doesn't complain about goats in with his cows and I don't complain about cows in my fields.  He doesn't like the goats but he has learned they clean up the weeds in his cow field.
> 
> His boy is a nice kid of about 14.  He takes care of the cows.  He came over to tell me the goats were getting close to the road.  I asked him where and it was a long walk around to go get them.  So I looked up the hill in the direction and hollered "Here Jack!, Bring 'em Home!"  We waited. I watched up the hill and the boy asked if I was going to go and get the goats.  I repeat my holler and said "wait".  A few minutes later I point to the top of the hill.
> 
> ...



Love it!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 21, 2014)

Great stories!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 28, 2014)

Can you clone Jack?


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 1, 2014)

Had to tell you about a similarly named dog of mine, Jake.  He too has an uncommon bond with his livestock and other animals.  He shows actual mourning behavior when one dies or is sold, grows agitated when one is butchered and is a total mushpot about it all.  He will try for days to put dead chicks back in the coop...he'll walk for hours with the chick in his mouth, pacing back and forth.  I finally have to remove them about half a mile from his boundaries because he will cross his electric boundary to bring them back.

When we sold the sheep he was beside himself.  When his mate died he went in her dog house with an apple(his favorite snack) and stayed there all day and far into the next day...and Jake doesn't  "do" houses much.  He no longer would sleep in his own house but would only sleep in her house after that.

He's just a mutt, Lab and Border Collie cross.  

The other day when I killed Fanny(my 7 1/2 yr old BA hen) he stayed far away and was giving me "the look".  He paced and was agitated, finally went and laid down at a distance.  Her carcass was thrown over in the usual spot in the woods...he immediately went and examined her.  Today he has moved her carcass to near the coop and has laid next to it all day...he is still laying there as I type this.  Occasionally he'll stand up and sniff or nudge her, then lay back down. 

This past winter I obtained pens of roosters (19 in all) that I kept for awhile and fed up on FF before butchering.  It's funny because all the cheap meat rooster's carcasses he has systematically brought them into his "den" this winter and slowly gnawed on their parts until only the feathers and bits remain.  

This winter, I also killed my favorite old rooster, Toby, we had had for 6 yrs.  He had brought Toby's carcass in to his den and didn't touch it.  Would just lay next to it each day.  I finally had to take it away and burn it.  We cleaned out our burn barrel the other day(a couple of months later) and disposed of the ashes and things that didn't burn well over in the appropriate space in the woods.  The next day I went out and there was Toby's crispy carcass in the yard...Jake had brought him back, right where Fanny is lying right now.  Up by the coop, where Jake apparently feels they belong. 

He won't eat one of his own chickens but he will continue to guard them, long after death.  Now, tell me that mutts can't be livestock guardian dogs because they don't "bond with the flock". Jake reminds me a lot of your Jack...sometimes there are just certain dogs that are more sensitive and it kind of breaks your heart and makes you proud at the same time.  



I put Toby back in the burn barrel to see if I can this time reduce him to something that Jake no longer feels needs to be back in the flock.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 1, 2014)

Beekissed said:


> Had to tell you about a similarly named dog of mine, Jake.  He too has an uncommon bond with his livestock and other animals.  He shows actual mourning behavior when one dies or is sold, grows agitated when one is butchered and is a total mushpot about it all.  He will try for days to put dead chicks back in the coop...he'll walk for hours with the chick in his mouth, pacing back and forth.  I finally have to remove them about half a mile from his boundaries because he will cross his electric boundary to bring them back.
> 
> When we sold the sheep he was beside himself.  When his mate died he went in her dog house with an apple(his favorite snack) and stayed there all day and far into the next day...and Jake doesn't  "do" houses much.  He no longer would sleep in his own house but would only sleep in her house after that.
> 
> ...


Ok now we need a journal about Jake. Thank you for the story and we also need a picture of Jake too


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 1, 2014)

Jake with his flock....don't mean to put him into Jack's thread...Jack deserves his very own thread all to himself.  Love that Jack dog.  Just wanted to share that those Jack/Jake dogs have some big ol' mushy hearts.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 1, 2014)

Today Jack did what Jack does best.

I was in the house and I heard Hubby in the kitchen say "Go Jack, get them!!"  in a loud voice. He was looking out the window at the field where Jack is with his goats.  There was a pair of strange dogs in the field and Jack was rounding up all his goats.  We ran out and down the road. All the goats were in the corner in a huddle, Jack in front of them.  There was two little beagle mixes wandering around the field.  They weren't being threatening or even showing interest in the goats but Jack was ready to pounce if they did.  He kept the goats together and kept himself between the goats the dogs as we caught the interlopers and put them in a cage in the back of my car.  

Dogs belonged to the neighbor about 3/4 mile down the road but just over the hill as the crow flys (or dog runs).  He was sorry they caused trouble and I am glad they got back home unhurt.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 1, 2014)

Jake is adorable!  I could use a good chicken dog.  Jack ignores them.


----------



## dhansen (Mar 2, 2014)

I LOVE your stories!  What an incredible dog you have!  You really should put these in a book!  I would buy it.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 11, 2014)

I got a call yesterday from the Road Department.  They were working on the bridge in front of the house and Jack parked himself right at the edge of the fence and watched them all day.  It made them nervous.  They wanted to know if I would lock him in for the rest of the week.  I said no, he is doing his job.


----------



## animalmom (Mar 11, 2014)

jodief100 said:


> I got a call yesterday from the Road Department.  They were working on the bridge in front of the house and Jack parked himself right at the edge of the fence and watched them all day.  It made them nervous.  They wanted to know if I would lock him in for the rest of the week.  I said no, he is doing his job.


Good for you!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 11, 2014)

jodief100 said:


> I got a call yesterday from the Road Department.  They were working on the bridge in front of the house and Jack parked himself right at the edge of the fence and watched them all day.  It made them nervous.  They wanted to know if I would lock him in for the rest of the week.  I said no, he is doing his job.


GOOD DOG!!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 11, 2014)

Jack is such a champ! Good on both of you


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 12, 2014)

Love that.  A dog doing his job.


----------



## kinder (Mar 12, 2014)

The picture of him and the chickens looks like it should be a card, you know-Best Friends or Mothers day; out.
How so very sweet...


----------



## kinder (Mar 12, 2014)

Better yet.. I wouldn't mind a tapestry of that for my sitting porch.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 12, 2014)

jodief100 said:


> I got a call yesterday from the Road Department.  They were working on the bridge in front of the house and Jack parked himself right at the edge of the fence and watched them all day.  It made them nervous.  They wanted to know if I would lock him in for the rest of the week.  I said no, he is doing his job.


Bet they were shocked!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

I love Jack   !


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 11, 2014)

This is from a few weeks back but I forgot about it until now. 

The goats got loose and they went up and over the hill.  They were out of sight, I had no idea where they were.  So I called Jack.  About 10 minutes later, here  they come down the road.  Do you see who is at the front of that line of goats, leading them all home?


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 11, 2014)

Making sure they were all behind him....




Then heading for home....


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 11, 2014)

Great pics Jodie!
Not only is Jack a great dog but those are great goats!
BEAUTIFUL PICTURE! That really should be picture of the week right there! PLEASE submit that one!

My brats (goats) do not ever listen to their LGD's UNLESS there is a real threat... then again those are the dairy goats that all think they rule the world.
The kiko's will always move with the dogs. They love the dogs and are strongly bonded. Wish my dairy girls were a little more like the kikos... they think the dogs are the built in babysitters.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 11, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Great pics Jodie!
> Not only is Jack a great dog but those are great goats!
> BEAUTIFUL PICTURE! That really should be picture of the week right there! PLEASE submit that one!
> 
> ...



Notice those are KIKO goats.  

They decided to go out for a walk again tonight, in the pouring rain.  Snows is under the hay rack in the barn, she is terrified of thunder.  Jack went out to round them up and bring them home.  He had to get some out of the creek bed.  He is covered in mud right now.  At one point he cam up to me.  I scratched his head and told him to keep them out of the garden.  He looked up at me and took off, herding them back to the front of the house, away from the garden.  I swear he just "knows"  what to do.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 12, 2014)

What a good boy!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 14, 2014)

Awesome dog. Give him a steak dinner!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 15, 2014)

Baymule said:


> Awesome dog. Give him a steak dinner!


With shredded gold on top!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 22, 2015)

Mabel's babies were born last Sunday, it was cold, around 20 degrees so I was checking regularly.  I really shouldn't have worried- Jack had it under control.  I put him in the broodmare barn when it got cold so he would be there to keep the new babies warm.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 22, 2015)

What a good boy you have; he would be such a delight to own.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 22, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 22, 2015)

I love it too Jodie! Chunk is following in his daddy's  paws.... he loves the babies and is staying beside a pregnant doe today... she may kid... he won't leave her side. 

Love a great dog!


----------

